# Treat Aggressive Rescue



## GingerMarie (Jan 27, 2020)

Hello,

We have had our rescue, from a hoarding situation, for several years now. She has just started to show a lot of aggression towards our other dog over treats and not food. She will bark, lunge and sometimes I have to physically separate them because it gets so intense. Neither dog yelps when it happens but I am concerned it may get to that point. I am not sure what to do.

Concerned Dog Mom


----------

